# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Was tragt ihr beim Fahren?

## Been

Hat mich mal interessiert, weil ich sehr viele Bilder von Leuten gesehen hab die nur mit Knieschützern unterwegs waren, auch auf harten Pisten. Was tragen denn die Pros eigentlich bei den Rennen?

MfG
Ben

----------


## noox

Die Weltcup Profis tragen häufig nur Knieschützer und Full Face. Viele aber noch Rücken oder Protektorjacke und immer mehr Leatt Brace. Ellenbogen relativ wenige.

Ansonsten fahren die meisten Downhiller - soweit ich das beobachten kann - ziemlich komplett mit Full Face, Protektorweste, Knieschützer (viele Knie/Schienbein). Leatt Brace oder eine andere Nackenstütze sieht man auch immer mehr. Ellenbogen ist so eine Streitfrage. In Österreich sind sie bei ÖRV-Rennen vorgeschrieben. 

Ich fahre auch alles komplett. Bin es schon so gewohnt, dass es mich nicht stört. Ellenbogen mag ich zwar eigentlich nicht, fahr aber trotzdem meistens damit und hab mir heuer dadurch schon einige Verletzungen erspart. Wobei ich mir einmal auch mit Ellenbogenprotektoren den Unterarm und Ellenbogen ziemlich aufgerissen hab. Einmal ohne habe ich mir einen ziemlich geschwollenen Unterarm geholt (allerdings nicht wirklich Schmerzen). Und ein verhärteter Dübel geht nur ganz langsam weg (war vor genau 3 Wochen). 

Am Enduro fahre ich nur Helm und zuletzt auch immer mit Knieprotektoren.

----------


## Been

Was ist ein Dübel?

----------


## fipu

Ich trage eigentlich immer alles. Also Jacket (mit allem) mit Schienbein-/Knieschützer. Was ich nicht trage ist ein LeattBrace. Ich habe zwar eins, jedoch habe ich es noch nicht geschafft es richtig einzustellen. Es will einfach nicht passen.

----------


## noox

> Was ist ein Dübel?


Uups, dürfte ein Dialekt-Ausdrück sein. So eine Art Beule.

----------


## blackdwarf

Habe eine frage zum helm..habe mich nun mal umgesehen und habe viele gute gefunden aber ginge den auch ein cross helm der unteranderem zum motorradfahren gedacht ist??? ist ein bisschen schwerer aber merkt man das den gross??? man hat auch viel bessere auswahl bei crosshelmen=)

----------


## noox

Es gibt ein paar, die mit MX-Helmen fahren. Früher mehr, allerdings gibt es mittlerweilen im DH-Bereich auch eine große Auswahl, sodass es immer weniger werden (bild ich mir zumindest ein). Sie sind im Schnitt etwas schwerer, meist etwas größer und weniger gut belüftet (Fahrtwind beim MX ist ja viel größer). Allerdings bieten sie auch eine größere Sicherheit.

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich fahr zB im normalo Betrieb das was die von IXS auch bei den Rennen sehen wollen, sonst ist das  denk ich hinderlich wenn man sich dann auf rennen erst auf zB den panzer eingewöhnen muss... beengt einen ja doch..

bin da gerade auch am optimieren, evtl steig ich auf rein brust / rücken panzer um, um die schultern frei zu bekommen und extra ellenbogen proteks, da die meisten panzer für meine statur irgendwie immer nervig sind, irgendwo passts einfach nicht.

leatt brace find ich jetzt im laufe der jahre immer wichtiger, fast wichtiger als ein komplett panzer. mMn reich es aus mit rücken panzer, leatt , fullface und knie schoner zu fahren. 

die warscheinlichkeit das ein Brustpanzer, jemals wirklich was abfängt ist so gering.... 

da ist es warscheinlicher sich den lenker in bauch zu rammen. und da hilft auch kein brustschutz was.

----------


## pyrosteiner

Ich nutze im Bikepark komplette Protektion... FF-Helm mit Goggle, Safety Jacket inkl. Ellbogen/Unterarmprotektoren, Knie-Schienbeinprotektoren, Leatt, stabile Bikeshort mit Hüftpolster, Langfingerhandschuhe und 5Tens. Gute stabile Schuhe gehören auch zur "Sicherheitsausstattung"mein ich.

----------


## Been

> Sie sind im Schnitt etwas schwerer, meist etwas größer und weniger gut belüftet (Fahrtwind beim MX ist ja viel größer). Allerdings bieten sie auch eine größere Sicherheit.


Meinst du die MX-Helme oder die DH? Die DH solln im Kinn Bereich nicht so stark sein.hat der Fox-Fritze gesagt, den ich gefragt habt.

----------


## noox

> Meinst du die MX-Helme oder die DH? Die DH solln im Kinn Bereich nicht so stark sein.hat der Fox-Fritze gesagt, den ich gefragt habt.


 Ich meine die MX-Helme.

Im Schnitt wird auch ein MX-Helm im Kinn-Bereich stärker sein als ein DH-Helm. Aber generell gibt's große Unterschiede von Helm zu Helm. Allerdings glaube ich, dass die nur in wenigen Fällen ausschlaggebend sind. Würd mir vorher Gedanken über eine Leatt machen, bevor ich mir den besten der besten Helme raussuche.

----------


## Wild

Helm, rückenprotektor, ellbogen, knie ,leatt 5`10, und in ausnahme fällen Zb rennen schienbein bzw Kartoon !!
die handsch und die google ned vergessen ;-)

----------


## MadMag

dh fullface-helm, leatt-brace, rückenprotektor mit shoulderpads, knie- und schienbeinprotektoren und bergschuhe, die über den knöchel gehen und eine gute sohle haben.
vielleicht auch nicht zu vergessen: eine freeride-short und ein mx-leiberl. hab schon welche gesehen, die nur in hauchdünnen badeshorts am weg waren  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Been

2.Fragen:
1. Gibt es Unterschiede zwischen langen MX-Hosen und Bikehosen?
2. Troy Lee D3 oder Fox V3? 
MfG
Ben

----------


## Been

Ich suche Protektoren in Kindergrößen, bis jetzt habe ich nur iXs gefunden, aber da nur die kompletten Protektoren Jacken, aber ein einzelner Rückenprotektor wäre auch nicht schlecht. Und hohe, feste Socken, als sinnvolle Ergänzung zu Softkneeguard.

----------


## hme640

sinnvolle ergänzung? 

ganz ehrlich... wenn bei einem unfall das schienbein auf den rahmen oder andere feste sachen trifft, wird der hohe, feste socken härter gef§*?t als die weiße zucht-pudel dame von einem rudel pitbulls/wölfe oder das baby-schaf von einer horde ausgehungerter bergbauernlümmel oder d ....  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

worauf ich hinaus will: ich fahr ganz gern mit knie-schienbein schützern, ganz egal wie geil/modern die soft-knee dinger sind, inklusive danny hart- style socken...

socken als schutz trägt der downhiller stets am dritten bein  :Wink:  
als schutz bei gondel-erotik  :EEK!:

----------


## Been

Hauptsächlich gegen Flatpedals...

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

da bringen socken aber auch nix...
außer dass sie das blut bis zu einem gewissen grad aufsaugen...

----------


## stephan-

> Wobei ich mir einmal auch mit Ellenbogenprotektoren den Unterarm und Ellenbogen ziemlich aufgerissen hab. Einmal ohne habe ich mir einen ziemlich geschwollenen Unterarm geholt (allerdings nicht wirklich Schmerzen). Und ein verhärteter Dübel geht nur ganz langsam weg (war vor genau 3 Wochen).



Passiert eben - stell dir vor, wie der Arm ausgesehen hätte, wenn kein Protektor dagewesen wär.

Bin letztens aus guten 2m Flughöhe abgestürzt, da war das Knie trotz 661 Kylestrait offen und tat auch gut weh. Werde wohl doch wieder auf irgendwas mit Hartschale umsteigen, dieses weiche Zeug trägt sich zwar gut, aber wirklich helfen tut es nicht so mMn.

Fahre immer mit Jacket, Helm und eben Knieschützer nach Wahl. Bei sehr steinigen Strecken Knie/Schienbein. Gerade auf Unterarm/Ellbogenschutz mag ich gar nicht verzichten, es gibt so oft Situationen in denen man mit dem Unterarm mal irgendwo langschleift, da bin ich froh, wenn nicht gleich wieder alles offen ist.

----------


## noox

Stimmt, einen blutenden Unterarm kann man sich schon alleine holen, wenn man zu nah an einem Baum vorbeifährt... Da hat bei mir auch schon öfters mal der Schulterprotektor gut geholfen.

Übrigens habe ich mich vor 1,5 Wochen auf dem BMX versucht. War eigentlich eh nur ein kleiner Table - vielleicht 2m. Im Gegensatz zu meinem anderen Bikes ist das Bike vorne viel leichter gestiegen. Bin eher zu weit gesprungen - Rückenlage - in der Mitte der Landung am Hinterrad gelandet - den Rest am Hinterrad und dann am Rücken im Flat gelandet. Ohne Protektoren. Am ersten Tag war's net so arg. Konnte sogar noch a bissl biken. Aber dann konnte ich mich 3 Tage nimmer rühren. Ganzer Rücken geprellt. Hab ein unglaubliches Hämatom am Arsch bekommen und die rechte Schulter ist nach wie vor nur bedingt einsatzfähig. 

Mit Rückenprotektor und Crash-Pant wäre viel, viel weniger passiert. Mein Rückenprotektor geht relativ weit runter und die ärgste Stelle vom Bluterguss war ziemlich weit oben am Arsch. Auch direkt neben einer Stelle, wo die Dainese Crash-Pant den Steißbeinschutz hat.

Mein Arsch hat letzte Woche so ausgesehen. BMX werde ich in Zukunft meiden! Lieber Downhill mit Protektoren!

----------


## BoB

:EEK!:  bist du deppat! sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen  :EEK!: 

gute besserung!

----------


## noox

Danke!

Mittlerweilen ist es mittig eh schon wieder ziemlich normal gefärbt. Großräumig rundherum dafür noch blau und grün und gelb. Allerdings habe ich eine ziemliche Verhärtung bei der Haupt-Einschlagstelle.  War jetzt bei meinem Nach-Sport-Verletzung-Wiederhersteller. Der hat mich doch ins KH geschickt. Aber die meinten: Punktieren bringt nix. Entwender komplett rausschneiden oder abwarten. Tendieren aber auch eher zum Abwarten...

----------


## DocPolo

Besorg dir ne Salbe mit Gerinnungshemmern (z.b. Heparinsalbe) und eine die die Durchblutung fordert, die schmierst dann abwechselnd drauf. Auch wenns "nur" ein Bluterguss ist, das ganze ist für den Körper bzw Organismus eine massive Verletzung, auch aufgrund der großen Fläche welche erst mal wieder instandgesetzt werden muß. Denke da wirst bis zum Frühjahr dran zu knabbern haben....

Dennoch gute Besserung.

----------


## noox

Vielen Dank! Salben habe ich bekommen!

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Mein Arsch hat letzte Woche so ausgesehen. BMX werde ich in Zukunft meiden! Lieber Downhill mit Protektoren!


Alter Schalter, da schmerzt mir beim Hinschauen schon alles!  :EEK!: 
Hoffe für dich die Verhärtung löst sich bald. Beim Schwiev. (Muskelfaserriss) hats auch ein paar Wochen gebraucht bis die Verhärtung weg war.

Greez Tom

----------


## noox

Wäre froh, wenn sie nach ein paar Wochen weg ist. Schmerzen waren halb so wild. viel ärger war die Rückenprellung. Vorallem Liegen bzw. im Liegen bewegegen war zach... Da habe ich mich lieber von Stechmücken stechen lassen, als mich zu bewegen...

----------


## Red

> Da habe ich mich lieber von Stechmücken stechen lassen, als mich zu bewegen...


Das kenn' ich.  :Mr. Red:

----------


## Been

Aua! Gute Besserung! Wie viele fahren den mit Crashpants? Bringts das? Also fällt man so oft so hart aufn Arsch dass man das braucht? Was hastn du für Rückenprotektor noox?

----------


## noox

Bei Downhillen bin ich - glaub ich - noch nie auf den Arsch gefallen. Das passiert eher mehr beim Blödeln: Manual fahren, ... 

Allerdings fliegt man schon häufig auf den Oberschenkel und da hilft teilweise eine Crashpant. Ich hab die von Dainese und auch den Dainese Rückenprotektor.

----------


## DocPolo

Was macht eigentlich der Bluterguss und die Verhärtung?

----------


## noox

Nach 1,5 Wochen bin ich dann doch noch ins Krankenhaus geschickt worden. Die haben gemeint, entweder noch abwarten - sonst muss es rausgschnitten werden. Aber eine Woche später ist es massiv zurückgegangen gewesen. Nach ca. 4 Wochen waren die letzten Schatten des Hämatoms weg. Wenn man draufdrückt, merkt man noch leicht, dass links und rechts etwas unterschiedlich sind. Einschränken tut da aber schon längst nix mehr.

Allerdings hatte ich nach dem Sturz (nicht unmittelbar danach, aber einige Tage danach) für einige Wochen Probleme mit der Lendenwirbelsäule. Und letztes WE beim Skifahren hat das wieder angefangen. Und momentan ist es schlimmer als es damals nach den Sturz war. Weiß nicht, ob da ein Zusammenhang ist, könnte aber gut sein.

----------


## Been

Noox hätte nur noch eine Arschbacke! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## latu0709

Jacket (mit allem) mit Schienbein-/Knieschützer, safety first  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## Nico1993

Ich trage eigentlich auch alles: Helm, Knie-, Ellbogenschutz und vor allem Rückenprotektor. Bin mal ziemlich hart auf den Rücken aufgekommen. Das muss ich nicht nochmal haben.

----------


## Been

Wie siehts mit Neckbrace aus? 
Glaube ich hab des schonmal gefragt aber egal  :Embarrassment:

----------


## suicidedownhill

hab mir grad einen bestellt (Leatt Brace Ride), denk das ist wohl ganz sinnvoll...

----------


## Nico1993

> Wie siehts mit Neckbrace aus? Glaube ich hab des schonmal gefragt aber egal

 Ach so  :Smile:  ja, ich habs bei der Aufzählung vergessen

----------


## Gordobs

Ich trage eigentlich immer alles übliche. Also Jacket (mit allem) mit  Schienbein-/Knieschützer etc. Ein LeattBrace trage ich nur ab und an.

----------

